# Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

What is the recommended oil for this vehicle, for Houston Texas climate.
2003 1.8T 180HP TT.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (Blitz16v)*

anything all this list is approved and for all climates
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_anything all this list is approved and for all climates
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf

Interesting ... AMS Oil is not on that list yet AMS European Blend meets the VAG standards....just maybe an old data sheet? Good info though CincyTT, I book marked it


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (vwglinut)*

I've always used Mobil 1 0W40. Fully synthetic, the oil thats standard equipment on Mercedes, Corvette, Viper, Porsche, the Evo, etc. I have also heard that using 0W40 helps combat engine sludge, which is something the 1.8T can have problems with. Correct me if I'm wrong on that one...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (l88m22vette)*

A tech on AF has never seen a TT with engine sludge and i have yet to hear of one.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (cincyTT)*

Ok, good to hear, but why have I always heard about our engine being a sludge magnet?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (l88m22vette)*

the A4 and passat used to use the same filter and only held under 4 qrts. This would eventually sludge since the oil got cycled through so many times and never got time to cool. Add that in with most dealers using reg oil








The pick up would clog and the engine would then die from lack of pressure.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (cincyTT)*

OIC, thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_the A4 and passat used to use the same filter and only held under 4 qrts. This would eventually sludge since the oil got cycled through so many times and never got time to cool. Add that in with most dealers using reg oil








The pick up would clog and the engine would then die from lack of pressure.

One of the questions when we purchased our TT about the service agreement was what type of oil do they run ... ANSWER: Mobil 1







...since those are paid for the TT will always see Mobil 1 ...my GLI runs AMS OIL European Blend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (vwglinut)*

The 2003 BEA engine spec for factory fill was 0-30 wt. with 5-30 being an alternative. I ran Mobil 1 5-30 for years before 0-40 was available and I run that now. Any good synthetic between 0-30 and 5-40 will be fine and you don't run intervals over 7500 miles under normal driving conditions. I change every 5k with a factory filter.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP ([email protected])*

I change every 4000, but use an K&N filter; its a little bigger, and it has a 1" nut on the end, which makes loosening/tightening WAY easier, considering the space limitations.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I change every 4000, but use an K&N filter; its a little bigger, and it has a 1" nut on the end, which makes loosening/tightening WAY easier, considering the space limitations.

Same here...love me that K&N filter nut.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (darrenbyrnes)*

I'm currently working on an oil cooler with remote filter solution for the car - since i'll be tracking it this year at temps reaching 280 degrees. The cooler will go in place of the passenger side mount intercooler and the filter housing in the same general location. This will make changing the oil a breeze. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:11 AM 3-10-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP ([email protected])*

Cool, definetly post up the how-to w/pics Joe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Cool, definetly post up the how-to w/pics Joe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

As always it will be a Project TT segment. If all goes well - i'll have a complete parts list and may be able to organize a group buy for others interested in a similar setup.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Sweet. I can hardly wait for the write up.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_Sweet. I can hardly wait for the write up.

X2 Sounds sweet!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

I'll just ask for you guys to be patient on this writeup though - I'm going to be very busy in the next few weeks so it might be a while before I get a chance to do this. Hang in there!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm currently working on an oil cooler with remote filter solution for the car - since i'll be tracking it this year at temps reaching 100 degrees. The cooler will go in place of the passenger side mount intercooler and the filter housing in the same general location. This will make changing the oil a breeze. 

That off course means you will have to run a FMIC in order to install the oil cooler.
I have been running Castrol 0W30 Made in Germany formula on my BEA engine in the winter time. Temps here have dropped to minus 5 last Sunday with windchills up to 20 below. I figure the 0W30 would be perfect for this weather. Once it turns spring I will switch to either Mobil 1 0W40 or I may try the Amsoil 5W40 European Formula. Is the factory filter usually best to go with?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_
That off course means you will have to run a FMIC in order to install the oil cooler.
I have been running Castrol 0W30 Made in Germany formula on my BEA engine in the winter time. Temps here have dropped to minus 5 last Sunday with windchills up to 20 below. I figure the 0W30 would be perfect for this weather. Once it turns spring I will switch to either Mobil 1 0W40 or I may try the Amsoil 5W40 European Formula. Is the factory filter usually best to go with? 


The german formula Castrol is fine year round and tests have indicated that it doesn't shear near as much as Moibl 0-40 so no need to switch. 
I'm a believer in the factory filter but honestly - if you are changing your oil every 5k or less - it most likely won't make much of a difference. I'm going to be looking into the Canton filter group for my remote location.
Also - for the oil cooler - you can run in below the radiator if you keep your sidemounts.


----------



## 1975DCS (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP ([email protected])*

First of all: Please don't use a oilcooler! Amsoil warned me that your oil does need to get over 100 degrees C, otherwise water contemination cannot boil of! So if it doesn't exceed 105-110 keep it that way!
Second of all: Amsoil actually prefers the 10W-30 best for the 1.8T 20V engines. I asked why and in contrary to what most people believe the widest visosity range are usually not the best oils, because these oils use more additives prone to age... The most stable oils are the one with a small viscosity range. Which is backed up by oil ratings of Motul, etc. So forget 5W-50 10W-60 0W-40. Oh and of interest: 0W oils are no longer recommend in Holland (and I guess Europa too).
Cheers!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (1975DCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1975DCS* »_
So forget 5W-50 10W-60 0W-40. Oh and of interest: 0W oils are no longer recommend in Holland (and I guess Europa too).
Cheers!

And why is that? Did Holland just fall victim of Global Warming and now it doesn't get below 50 Celcius in the Winter time







Okay, I can see that you don't want to run a straight 0W oil. I wouldn't want to but Oilive Oil in my car either but the Castrol 0W30 German Forumula is actually an excellent Oil that can easily compete with Amsoil. I am from Germany and I have never heard that 0W30 or 40 or whatever oils are no longer recommended? Where are you getting your information from?


----------



## 1975DCS (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (IndyTTom)*

The info is coming from several Dutch (VAG) dealers...
I think it also official statement from the Swiss Audi importer.
It is regarding all S (incl S3), RS and TDI models and it has to do with excessive torque the engines will produce...


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (1975DCS)*

Ah, that explains it. You don't want your engine to have too much torque


----------



## 1975DCS (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (IndyTTom)*

Not above 700Nm


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (1975DCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1975DCS* »_First of all: Please don't use a oilcooler! Amsoil warned me that your oil does need to get over 100 degrees C, otherwise water contemination cannot boil of! So if it doesn't exceed 105-110 keep it that way!
Second of all: Amsoil actually prefers the 10W-30 best for the 1.8T 20V engines. I asked why and in contrary to what most people believe the widest visosity range are usually not the best oils, because these oils use more additives prone to age... The most stable oils are the one with a small viscosity range. Which is backed up by oil ratings of Motul, etc. So forget 5W-50 10W-60 0W-40. Oh and of interest: 0W oils are no longer recommend in Holland (and I guess Europa too).
Cheers!

Do you really know what the 10 and the 30 mean? Do you know what the 30 shears to?
Before claiming this and that about oil - give me some real reason to listen to what you are saying. You haven't.
As for the oil cooler - do you track your car? Have you seen what temps you hit on the track? Oil at 280 degrees isn't doing much.........


----------



## 1975DCS (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP ([email protected])*

Your ealier quote: since i'll be tracking it this year at temps reaching 100 degrees.








100 degrees is not abnormal... And yes I know very well what the grades mean and which correlations they have to centistokes. I am sure you can find a lot on this on the internet. But before accusing someone in the lack of knowledge please make sure you give the right information in the first place. And if you disbelief than ask on automotive engineers forum.
I do prefer a oilcooler over going to thicker oil if the temp reaches over 105-110 degrees, but I won't use any of above if it is "only" 100 degrees which you claimed earlier.


----------



## magic_hobo (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (1975DCS)*

use a mk2 vw diesel filter. It's nice and big and was recommended in a service bulletin for the tt. Kind of a bitch to get in though, you have to take off some of the engine covers and squeeze it in from the top.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (1975DCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1975DCS* »_Your ealier quote: since i'll be tracking it this year at temps reaching 100 degrees.








100 degrees is not abnormal... And yes I know very well what the grades mean and which correlations they have to centistokes. I am sure you can find a lot on this on the internet. But before accusing someone in the lack of knowledge please make sure you give the right information in the first place. And if you disbelief than ask on automotive engineers forum.
I do prefer a oilcooler over going to thicker oil if the temp reaches over 105-110 degrees, but I won't use any of above if it is "only" 100 degrees which you claimed earlier.

Yikes - my apologies - that temp on my original post was a typo - and it was supposed to be F not C. I meant 280 degrees or more farenheit.


----------



## 1975DCS (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP ([email protected])*

Well, I also would like to apologies for my harsh reply... 
280 degrees F (or 137,7778 degrees C) would sound like bigger oilcooler time to me.







Oilcooler is a much better solution than those who just go for much thicker oil (like those who tend to go from 30 to even as high as60!).


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (1975DCS)*

Any new info on the oil cooler Joe?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Any new info on the oil cooler Joe?

Hopefully should be getting all the parts this week!


----------



## 1975DCS (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (1975DCS)*

I am probably stand corrected in my previous quote:
_First of all: Please don't use a oilcooler! Amsoil warned me that your oil does need to get over 100 degrees C, otherwise water contemination cannot boil of! So if it doesn't exceed 105-110 keep it that way!_
Today I was at the Techni Show 2008 in Utrecht. There was a stand of Castrol for all of their Industrial products, including Automotive. So I asked the representative some questions. 
According to him constant oil temp over 100 degrees is to be avoided, ideally would be 85-95 degrees. Is that is the case Mocal is right with their temp stat! He said the condens will vapourize in this temparature anyway.
He said that for the Dutch climate -10 to 35, but usually between 0-25 degrees C the correct oil should be 5W-30 or maybe if it is driven really hard all the time a 5W-40. 
If the temparature is above 100 degrees, he recommends a bigger oilcooler... But never thicker oil like 5W-50 or 10W-60. (I agree, cure the cause, not the following).
According to him the highest VAG numbers (like VW 507 00) will be an evolution of the lower numbers (like VW 503 00). Don't know about that though...


_Modified by 1975DCS at 3:03 AM 3-15-2008_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (1975DCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1975DCS* »_I am probably stand corrected in my previous quote:
_First of all: Please don't use a oilcooler! Amsoil warned me that your oil does need to get over 100 degrees C, otherwise water contemination cannot boil of! So if it doesn't exceed 105-110 keep it that way!_
Today I was at the Techni Show 2008 in Utrecht. There was a stand of Castrol for all of their Industrial products, including Automotive. So I asked the representative some questions. 
According to him constant oil temp over 100 degrees is to be avoided, ideally would be 85-95 degrees. Is that is the case Mocal is right with their temp stat! He said the condens will vapourize in this temparature anyway.
He said that for the Dutch climate -10 to 35, but usually between 0-25 degrees C the correct oil should be 5W-30 or maybe if it is driven really hard all the time a 5W-40. 
If the temparature is above 100 degrees, he recommends a bigger oilcooler... But never thicker oil like 5W-50 or 10W-60. (I agree, cure the cause, not the following).
According to him the highest VAG numbers (like VW 507 00) will be an evolution of the lower numbers (like VW 503 00). Don't know about that though...

_Modified by 1975DCS at 3:03 AM 3-15-2008_

The problem with thicker oil and turbo engines is simply one of circulation. If it's good oil it will not loose too much of it's viscosity and protect well. I always have used 5-30, 0-40 or 5-40 on all my turbo engine 1.8T or 2.0T and changed the oil every 5k with an oem filter.


----------



## 1975DCS (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP ([email protected])*

Oh yes I indeed. I forget to mention that in my reply from yesterday. He did mentioned that thinner oil circulates fast. But I already knew that that's why I forgot that...


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (vwglinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglinut* »_
Interesting ... AMS Oil is not on that list yet AMS European Blend meets the VAG standards....just maybe an old data sheet? Good info though CincyTT, I book marked it 











It doesn't mean that it isn't a good oil. All that means is that Amsoil didn't choose to submit their Oil for testing.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I've always used Mobil 1 0W40. Fully synthetic, the oil thats standard equipment on Mercedes, Corvette, Viper, Porsche, the Evo, etc. I have also heard that using 0W40 helps combat engine sludge, which is something the 1.8T can have problems with. Correct me if I'm wrong on that one...

Sludge was more prone to build up on the earlier version 1.8T 150 HP engines used in the Jetta and Passat models. That's why they went with the recommendation of using synthetic oil in those engines. Synthetic in general will be better to combat sludge than conventional oils. Most synthetics will do the job as long as you change your oil on a regular basis. I used 0W40 in the past in all my cars. 
About a year ago I switched to my new favorite oil. Castrol Syntec 0W30 Made in Germany forumla. The engine seems to run smoother and not only in colder weather but also in the heat of summer. It's my new favorite and will remain so until something newer and better comes along


----------



## 1975DCS (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_
It doesn't mean that it isn't a good oil. All that means is that Amsoil didn't choose to submit their Oil for testing. 


It is also interesting to note that Amsoil is actually prefering the 10W-30 over the European Formula 5W-40...


----------



## 1975DCS (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (1975DCS)*

Oh BTW (and this will raise some eybrows...):
In 2001 and 2004 the Dutch Subaru club participated in an oil research from Kendall. All samples were evaluated and calculated into PPM per 1000 km and guess what:
Best of the class 2001: 5W-50 synthetic and 10W-40 *semi*-synthetic! The 0W-40 showed the most wear
Best of the class 2004: 5W-50 and 5W-40 synthetic and 10W-40 *semi*-synthetic and synthetic...
In the conclusion it became clear the basic/mineral oils have become very good and the 10W-40 was clearly ahead of the 0W-40 fully synthetic. Although he admitted that most synthetics give better protection to the bearing in the turbo, because there where more PPM of copper found on mineral and semi's.
He also pointed out that all viscosity classes where well within the safe zone regarding PPM! Differences were very small!
Recomended:
5W-50/10W-40/5W-40 
Not recommended, but still well within the norm:
10W-60/5W-30/0-40
Please note that:
- This was for the Impreza 555 / GT / WRX
- VAG engines could be much better designed for thin oils: bigger oilpump, less tolerances, etc. (except for the STI rumors are the engines are rough casted and there are no fancy materials used either)
- Subaru adviced 10W-40 (well at least they did, appearantly they where right!)
- Those with Sport (K&N) filters had more PPM silica found
- Bottom end bearingfaillure seems to happen on Impreza's (design fault?)


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (1975DCS)*

why is this thread still going?








It is recommended that all 1.8t's use an approved oil all year round, regardless if outside temps. The only time you need an oil cooler is if you race the car.


----------



## 1975DCS (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Recommended oil for 2003 1.8T 180HP (cincyTT)*

New members maybe?
There is a lot of interest and discussions on oil to be found everywhere. From people blaming complete rebuilds due to faulty oil to "I chnnge my oil every 3000 miles just to be sure" while the manufacturer says every 20000 miles...


----------

